# The quickest way I think to get toned fast



## Kayteuk (Jun 3, 2008)

Invest in a personal trainer. Mine is £40/$80 per hour, I see him 3 times a week, but I sware he pushes me so much! And I now in 3 weeks I have abs! Wooohoo!
Plus hes drop dead yummyness! I spend a lot of time looking at his butt to be fair, but who cares! =D All included in the fee!

Its so worth it girls! Im trying to find some before and after photos for you all! In 3 weeks he has really made me a tonne healthier! I am so so impressed!!

Ill post some pics later,.

Man im sharing the love big time on specktra! I hope your all enjoying my random and wierd posts! 

Love
Kate

PS
I will find a way to put up a pic of the hottie that is my personal trainer!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been thinking about getting one. Glad it has worked so well for you!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 3, 2008)

I cannot reccomend getting one enough. I think in a way its better to get a guy! They push you a bit harder! They are probally cheaper in the states too!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I have been thinking about getting one. Glad it has worked so well for you!_

 
Go for it! They can work muscles you didn't know you had.

WW didn't work so well for me even though I followed it religiously for a whole month and excersized daily for at least 1 hr minimum. So, I actually start with my personal trainer today. I'm hoping to learn a LOT more things to do at the gym besides my typical running/elipticals routine and I think that will help me lose a lot of weight and becoming toned all at once. My goal is 20lbs gone by August - totally doable and it'll be the kind of weight that stays off this time! Especially for someone like me, because I've never had weight to lose before... I've always just excersized and did what I wanted to when it came to that because I didn't have real weight to lose... just to maintain. So wooo wish me luck! I'll keep you all updated! I am hoping to go 2-3 times a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I agree with the guy thing - especially cause they know a lot of building muscle routines, etc. They only have one guy @ my gym and he doesn't do nights so I was SOL with that one.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 3, 2008)

Yayyy! I think we should have a personal trainer shrine!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 3, 2008)

oh lucky! do u mind if i ask what ab exercises does he make you do? let me know what i'm missing lol x


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 3, 2008)

Well he makes me do swings with a 6kg medicine ball. And press ups. And this rotation pulley thing that KILLS! I do reverse crunches, the plank thing facing the ground on my elbows and toes! And then on one arm on each side for 20 seconds, he said he wants me to be able to do it for 1 min soon! Arghh!
I also do a LOT of squats with weights, and more press ups, and more dumbbell crunchy things!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Well he makes me do swings with a 6kg medicine ball. And press ups. And this rotation pulley thing that KILLS! I do reverse crunches, the plank thing facing the ground on my elbows and toes! And then on one arm on each side for 20 seconds, he said he wants me to be able to do it for 1 min soon! Arghh!
I also do a LOT of squats with weights, and more press ups, and more dumbbell crunchy things!_

 
I am excited to try "the ball" as I refer to it (medicine balls lol) I've never tried one cause I don't have one at the house and don't bother when I'm at the gym but it looks like most trainers really like to use them. Plus I have no partner for it. Well, my mom goes to the gym with me but it's no good if we don't know what we're doing. LOL.

I'll be down for a shrine once I lose the 20lbs. 

ANOTHER GOOD REASON FOR A TRAINER: Someone to blame if you dont lose weight. haha, kidding!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 3, 2008)

Lol i blame my trainer for most things! The first session I had with him I couldent walk down the stairs for 3 days! He found it amusing...I didnt =P


----------



## alehoney (Jun 3, 2008)

I got a trainer in addition to my regular gym membership for a month 2-3 days a week for about $320 (16 sessions sooo cheap!!!new member special or something)  and it was so worth it. Not only did he push me and got me into really good shape but he also taught me exercises that i did not know.  He taught me about weights and got me into a really good training routine that combines weights and cardio. although i do not see him anymore i have maintained the routine and i have gotten so much stronger and defiantly toned. It is a great investment.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 25, 2008)

I need to go back to personal training, my body was so rocking when I had one, now I am back to normal....Arghhh normality! Lol!

Hows it going for everyone else?


----------



## Violet Sky (Sep 26, 2008)

i am 5'1-ish and i weigh 44 kg.
am not overweight but still to get in good shape i joined gym sometime back..i wanna get toned..and seriously within three weeks you have abs??? am jealous!!! that is awesome..what exercise do u do for the abs?
i've decided to work out for one and a half hour for four days a week!


----------



## COBI (Sep 26, 2008)

One thing a trainer can do for you besides showing you new exercises is that they will correct your form to make sure you are maximizing the results and effectiveness of new and old exercises.

Some people need/want a trainer for no other reason than it makes them accountable to someone.

My new love is kettlebells.  My arms, ab and butt have never looked better and I am still only on the very basic kbell exercises.  I highly recommend finding a gym with true kettlebell training (versus gyms that have kbells and use them like regular weights)


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 28, 2008)

My boyfriend is a body builder and he seriously whoops my ass at the gym...I believe I've lost 10 pounds with him training me(127 to 117)...Did anyone see the episode of hogan knows best when hulk trained linda at the gym?..I think she dropped 12 pounds in a month or something...So anyway I just thought I'd share because if your dirt poor like me, getting someone that _has _been trained to train you is a great alternative!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 3, 2008)

I found a photo the other day of my body after training....It was amazing...Need to get back there badly!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 4, 2008)

^lets see kayteuk!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 5, 2008)

Haha I will have to censor it before posting =)


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 5, 2008)

Its in one of my myspace albums for ya MAClovin =) Enjoy Lol!


----------

